
China’s Social Media Censors Are Blocking Panama Papers Discussion - exolymph
http://www.buzzfeed.com/beimengfu/chinas-social-media-censors-are-working-overtime-block-panam?utm_term=.ebmpD4X2M#.fg98O6Lgk
======
arijon
Not surprised. Also not surprised at most of the stories told by the panama
papers. Corruption seems to be part of human nature. There is historical
evidence of corruption from every era and every generation if you look
carefully. I wonder if anything will change now that some light has been
shed....I hope so... I wouldn't be surprised if nothing changes though. Power
is addictive and righteousness is relative. If every person of power has such
stories of corruption, would the following people of power have similar
stories as well? I would say highly likely.

~~~
mc32
While not evidence of wrong doing, the PM of Iceland, the country which
imprisoned bankers who engaged in fraud and lauded for that by some, being on
that list is a bit surprising.

~~~
arijon
haha right...and he stepped down...I wonder why?

